# Notebook-Lautsprecher knacken



## JoeFleischhacker (22. September 2014)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

mein Notebook (HP Pavilion 15 e006-sg) nervt mich nun seit ca 1 1/2 Wochen mit rhythmischen Knackgeräuschen aus den internen Lautsprechern. Komischerweise knacken die Lautsprecher nicht durchgehend, d.h. manchmal ist auch für 2 Minuten Ruhe. Und sobald das Knacken anfängt, hört man auch nichts anderes mehr. Musik oder Videos laufen zwar weiter, aber es kommt einfach kein Sound mehr aus den Lautsprecher..

Bei angesteckten Kopfhörern funktioniert die Soundwiedergabe, wobei aber das Knacken aus den Lautsprechern bleibt. Wenn ich dann z.B. ein Video pausiere, dann höre ich ein leichtes Rauschen in den Kopfhörern, wenn die Lautsprecher gleichzeitig knacken. Sobald das Knacken aufhört, verschwindet auch das Rauschen der Kopfhörer.
Ich habe mittlerweile auch schon die Treiber aktualisiert und versucht mehr über mein Problem herauszufinden, was aber bisher ohne Erfolg blieb.

Da das Notebook erst 10 Monate alt ist, hätte ich auch noch Garantie bei HP, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich es unbedingt einschicken sollte. Dauert ja ca 3 Wochen...

Was mir jetzt noch einfallen würde, was ich machen könnte ist folgendes:

1. Den Laptop platt machen und neu aufsetzen, aber ohne die HP Bullshit Software die eh niemand braucht. Falls dann das Knacken immer noch da ist, wird das Problem wohl hardwareseitig sein, oder? (ich würde win 7 statt win 8.1 installieren; Verletzte ich dann eigentlich Garantiebestimmungen??) 

2. Auf Hilfe von euch hoffen..


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

JoeFleischhacker schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Community,
> 
> 
> 1. Den Laptop platt machen und neu aufsetzen, aber ohne die HP Bullshit Software die eh niemand braucht. Falls dann das Knacken immer noch da ist, wird das Problem wohl hardwareseitig sein, oder? (ich würde win 7 statt win 8.1 installieren; Verletzte ich dann eigentlich Garantiebestimmungen??)



Nein, aber deine Windows Lizenz ist futsch!
Die kann man nur mit einer speziellen Version vom Hersteller wieder installieren.
Und die Lizenz steht nicht mehr wie es früher mal war auf der Rückseite vom Laptop.
Du musst Sie mit einer Software auslesen,
erst danach kannst du dann mit einer speziellen Windows DVD vom Hersteller die Lizenz noch nutzen.

Du müsstest eine andere Lizenz besitzen, für 8.1


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (22. September 2014)

Stimmt daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.  

Also sollte ich mir zuerst die Lizenz auslesen lassen, und dann das Notebook plattmachen.. 
Ich würde dann aber trzd erstmal win 7 installieren, einfach weil ich es doch übersichtlicher finde. Hätte ja dann win 8.1 immer noch als back up.

Aber schon mal gut zu wissen, dass ich da die Garantie nicht verletze.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Die Lizenz vom Notebook die du ausliest funktioniert  *nur *auf dem Betriebssystem das dir der Notebookhersteller ausliefert!
In welcher Form auch immer er das tut.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (22. September 2014)

Das ist mir schon klar, dass die Lizenz vom Notebook nur für das von HP ausgelieferte win 8 da ist. Ich habe allerdings noch eine unbenutzte win 7 Lizenz herumliegen, welche ich anstatt der HP-Lizenz benutzen möchte.
Oder reden wir jetzt aneinander vorbei?


----------



## DSHPB (22. September 2014)

Also, wenn du plattmachst:

- Win 8.1 Lizenz (das ist ja die Vorinstallierte) auslesen, aufschreiben & gut aufbewahren - ist halt eine Win-Lizenz, sowas verbaselt man nicht^^
- Dann plattmachen, ich empfehle vorher ein Image zu machen mit allen Partitionen, sodass du auch die Recovery-Partition wiederherstellen kannst im Falle des Falles - wobei das nur für eine Sys-Reparatur notwendig wäre, für die Garantie ist es nicht relevant.
- Du kannst Win 8.1 mit jedem beliebigen Win 8.1 Installationsmedium installieren. Ein bestimmtes von HP ist *NICHT* notwendig.
- Win 7 installieren ist somit folglich kein Problem

ABER
Ich kann dir mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass es ein Hardware-Fehler ist. Sowas software-bedingt? Nope, eher nicht...
Wenn du also zeitweise auf einen anderen PC ausweichen kannst, mach ein Backup aller relevanten Daten und schick das Ding ein.

Gruß


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (22. September 2014)

Ich vermute auch eher einen Hardware-Fehler, aber einen Versuch ist wert. Vielleicht hab' ich ja Glück 
Falls der Fehler immer noch auftritt wird das Notebook eingeschickt.

Und Danke für die Hilfe und die Erklärungen zu den Lizenzen und der Garantie!


----------

